

Facebook Hyperlapse: Your friends' videos, but better - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2598941/opensource-subnet/facebook-hyperlapse-your-friends-videos-but-better.html

======
stevep2007
Fast-motion time-lapsed videos are a good point of entry. But to keep users’
attention, Hyperlapse will need algorithmic intelligence -- a smart editor per
se -- that chooses the best parts of the video, similarly to how Google Plus
Stories selects the best pictures to create a compelling normal-speed video
with the brevity and impact of time-constrained videos.

